# Posting Hunting Spots



## mattuga (Dec 2, 2020)

For all of you who think it is no issue just check out the amount of guests on this forum at anytime during duck season.  It is typically above 20 people at any given time.  They are all internet scouting this duck forum and named threads.

Duck hunting is hard enough in GA.


----------



## Para Bellum (Dec 2, 2020)

Duck forms are the devil.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 3, 2020)

I am not afraid to post my favorite spots as the average cyber scouter will never have the ability or skill to make the migration north and cross the border


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 3, 2020)

Webster's definition of stingy = Duck hunter with knowledge of a good spot.


----------



## killerv (Dec 3, 2020)

mattuga said:


> For all of you who think it is no issue just check out the amount of guests on this forum at anytime during duck season.  It is typically above 20 people at any given time.  They are all internet scouting this duck forum and named threads.
> 
> Duck hunting is hard enough in GA.



no they aren't, some folks just dont bother logging in unless they are gonna post


No one on here is gonna get your spot dude. chill


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Dec 4, 2020)

They're shooting it this morning I bet


----------



## Jason C (Dec 4, 2020)

That's the problem with duck hunting, everything is top secret and all the holes are accounted for , which leaves the guy that's looking for a spot empty. Tring to find a place to go without stepping on peoples feelings is like trying to find gold. I get it but man its hard...


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2020)

I seen some woodies this morning in the creek.


----------



## brackett33 (Dec 4, 2020)

I’ve lived here two years and hadn’t even tried to duck hunt. I’d love too. But I don’t want to aggravate locals. I just head to nc for a week and hope to kill a few birds with buddy’s out my blinds.


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 5, 2020)

Sharing a good duck hunting location on a forum is akin to posting GPS coordinates of a secret little natural reef located 15 miles off the Georgia coast that’s loaded with grouper, snapper and black sea bass. Do it once and it’s done for! If you put in a couple hundred hours searching, hiking, slogging to discover that secret little honey hole, you’ll guard it from the armchair warriors.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 5, 2020)

Not to mention it against forum rule. I our got a spot and you want o give it away do it in a PM


----------



## Wire Nut (Dec 5, 2020)

I couldn’t give mine up anyway. My boat always seems to be full!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 6, 2020)

JustUs4All said:


> Webster's definition of stingy = Duck hunter with knowledge of a good spot.



Nah, the definition of stupid is to spend time scouting, find birds and brag where they are.  You will find yourself with unwanted company and birds run off.


----------



## GLS (Dec 6, 2020)

There is at least one hook and bullet forum that I've seen that has a ban on "hotspotting".  Posters that put "x's" on the map are given a warning that future such activity will result in a ban and their posts are taken down.  Not a bad practice in my book.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Dec 6, 2020)

Jason C said:


> That's the problem with duck hunting, everything is top secret and all the holes are accounted for , which leaves the guy that's looking for a spot empty. Tring to find a place to go without stepping on peoples feelings is like trying to find gold. I get it but man its hard...



It’s really not that hard. Ducks like water, food and seclusion. You find that and you find a ducks. The problem is Georgia lacks the last two ingredients. So the few spots that do hold birds, people try to hold to themselves.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Dec 6, 2020)

chase870 said:


> I am not afraid to post my favorite spots as the average cyber scouter will never have the ability or skill to make the migration north and cross the border


Don’t kid yourself, it’s not that hard to get there, nor hard to kill birds. They have just come out the egg they are stupid. Keep posting about it and it will be ruined too. I really only see a few more years of it being good before it too starts to get crowded.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 6, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Nah, the definition of stupid is to spend time scouting, find birds and brag where they are.  You will find yourself with unwanted company and birds run off.


But boy how your reputation as a scout will rise.  People will be talking about you like Kit Carson and them.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 6, 2020)

Fact is.... Americans that live in the south will never put enough pressure on ducks north of the border for them to get pressured or the grounds get crowded. But like the guy said,  you don't get some sort of honor badge to be able to cross the northern border and kill a tailgate full of ducks. It's so much more of a feat (to those who know what has gone on in the last 10 yrs in the Mississippi flyaway) to be able to kill  ducks on public land there on a regular basis.... All while the googans have been camped out at the boat ramps for 5 days waiting on the opener


----------



## Para Bellum (Dec 6, 2020)

chase870 said:


> I am not afraid to post my favorite spots as the average cyber scouter will never have the ability or skill to make the migration north and cross the border



24 hour drive.  Where’s the skill in that?  Done it dozens of times.


----------



## Para Bellum (Dec 6, 2020)

king killer delete said:


> Not to mention it against forum rule. I our got a spot and you want o give it away do it in a PM



What?


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 6, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> What?


Here u go. From the sticky’s 
Above in the Duck forum. 
https://forum.gon.com/threads/cyber-scouting.885977/


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 7, 2020)

He said, it is against forum rules to post specifics about spots in the open forums.  If you want to share that info with someone you may do so via PM.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 7, 2020)

JustUs4All said:


> But boy how your reputation as a scout will rise.  People will be talking about you like Kit Carson and them.



People already talk about me, although in somewhat spicy language.  I just checked my give a hoot meter on bolstering my scouting reputation and the battery must be dead ... or more likely it just didn't have enough give a hoot to move the dial.

In fact I did TOW Saturday and wasn't surprised at the place I scouted to find that once again, the college students had run just about every duck out of pretty wide area.  Rode about 30 miles each way to see about 200 ducks total in an area where I've seen them in the thousands.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 7, 2020)

We wuz all college kids once. LOL


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Dec 7, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> People already talk about me, although in somewhat spicy language.  I just checked my give a hoot meter on bolstering my scouting reputation and the battery must be dead ... or more likely it just didn't have enough give a hoot to move the dial.
> 
> In fact I did TOW Saturday and wasn't surprised at the place I scouted to find that once again, the college students had run just about duck out of pretty wide area.  Rode about 30 miles each way to see about 200 ducks total in an area where I've seen them in the thousands.



Maybe you should stop talking about where you hunt.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 7, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> What?


I'm picking up what you're putting down right there


----------



## Jason C (Dec 7, 2020)

Duckbuster82 said:


> It’s really not that hard. Ducks like water, food and seclusion. You find that and you find a ducks. The problem is Georgia lacks the last two ingredients. So the few spots that do hold birds, people try to hold to themselves.


That's what makes it hard.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Dec 7, 2020)

*try here : *
*33.768949, -84.429890*


----------



## chase870 (Dec 7, 2020)

Duckbuster82 said:


> Don’t kid yourself, it’s not that hard to get there, nor hard to kill birds. They have just come out the egg they are stupid. Keep posting about it and it will be ruined too. I really only see a few more years of it being good before it too starts to get crowded.


That is a vast region and It wont get over crowded doubt there are enough waterfowlers to make that happen. The biggest issue there is the draining of the pot holes and beaver swamps. I have watched the habitat virtually disappear in the last 20 years. You are right its not that hard to get there just takes money and time the two things the keyboard hunters usually dont have. Also criminal history plays a part in crossing the border a misdemeanor here is a Felony there and can cause you to be denied entry. That said anyone who can freelance and kill birds has my respect its not for the "wannabe" duck hunter


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 7, 2020)

Send them east as Far East as they can go


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Dec 8, 2020)

Public ground is public ground. There is no "honey hole" or "secret spot" that someone else hasn't hunted before... Get over this and be willing to get there first. Not posting where you are hunting is common sense to anyone who knows the grind of public land.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 8, 2020)

JustUs4All said:


> We wuz all college kids once. LOL



Yep, but back when I was in college, I rarely ever hunted public land and we didn't have all these fancy duck boats that could run up the ducks in 2" of water.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 8, 2020)

Duckbuster82 said:


> Maybe you should stop talking about where you hunt.



Maybe I'll talk about whatever I want to within the rules of this forum!


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Dec 8, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Maybe I'll talk about whatever I want to within the rules of this forum!


And I will continue to follow the rules and point out the fact that you post about how people are ruining your spot while you continue to talk about it on an open forum.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 9, 2020)

Duckbuster82 said:


> And I will continue to follow the rules and point out the fact that you post about how people are ruining your spot while you continue to talk about it on an open forum.



The rules of the forum are that no specific places are to be revealed.  There is no rule about discussing what the results are if you do. The spot I referred to is public, not "my" spot and my comment was about pressure screwing up the ducks in a 30 mile stretch of water, which was not identified.  That is a problem all over the south.

BTW, I could care less what you post as long as it is within the rules.  If you dissolve into personal attacks, it will be dealt with.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 9, 2020)

The Truth is if I take a interest in hunting public ground no ones spot is safe I will find birds to kill them regardless of whose spot it is. Also if you post about it I know to look somewhere else. By the time you post about it the cats out of the bag. 
I used to point out " Waterfowl Hunting Is A Full Contact Sport" I dont Duck Hunt I kill Ducks. If its Public  land or water your spot is not safe. I tend to hunt in places where it takes a bit more time and money to get to. I'm blessed that I can take 3 or 4 weeks off to hunt at the snap of my fingers if need be and hunt like I want to Public or private


----------



## twoheartedale (Dec 9, 2020)

Boy, I am glad I have private duck holes.  Have fun!


----------



## Long Cut (Dec 9, 2020)

So much pressure on public waters, it forces birds onto less pressured areas (private, public but no hunting) 

These birds never get a chance to imprint on public lakes open to hunting. You MIGHT get lucky on some migrators BUT as mentioned, it won’t be at any consistent basis. 

Yeah guys kill ducks on public waters, folks also win the lottery.


----------



## Bearit (Dec 10, 2020)

chase870 said:


> The Truth is if I take a interest in hunting public ground no ones spot is safe I will find birds to kill them regardless of whose spot it is. Also if you post about it I know to look somewhere else. By the time you post about it the cats out of the bag.
> I used to point out " Waterfowl Hunting Is A Full Contact Sport" I dont Duck Hunt I kill Ducks. If its Public  land or water your spot is not safe. I tend to hunt in places where it takes a bit more time and money to get to. I'm blessed that I can take 3 or 4 weeks off to hunt at the snap of my fingers if need be and hunt like I want to Public or private


Man these can be fun! I challenge you to come to South Georgia and kill ducks every time on public land. I’ll even put you within a half mile of the best spot I know of and see if you can kill them. I’m not sure what land you hail from, but that’s a mighty confident position your taking. I would say our waters to a unfamiliar individual could be if not are the most dangerous situations around. I would get good insurance on your boat before your try it. It ain’t all smooth sailing around here. Proof is in the pudding! Let’s see it!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 11, 2020)

95% of the ducks I kill every year are off of public places.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 13, 2020)

Bearit said:


> Man these can be fun! I challenge you to come to South Georgia and kill ducks every time on public land. I’ll even put you within a half mile of the best spot I know of and see if you can kill them. I’m not sure what land you hail from, but that’s a mighty confident position your taking. I would say our waters to a unfamiliar individual could be if not are the most dangerous situations around. I would get good insurance on your boat before your try it. It ain’t all smooth sailing around here. Proof is in the pudding! Let’s see it!


I just may be a bit more comfortable in South Ga than you think. That said if the birds are in a area you can kill them if you don't have birds you can't.


----------



## mmccaskill83 (Dec 16, 2020)

I already know all of your secret spots!


----------



## twoheartedale (Dec 16, 2020)

Duck hunting in SEGA is impossible. Dont try it.  Stay on the big lakes.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 16, 2020)

Here is where I was this afternoon. You should be seeing about 2 miles.


----------



## Wifeshusband (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## fi8shmasty (Dec 21, 2020)

chase870 said:


> I am not afraid to post my favorite spots as the average cyber scouter will never have the ability or skill to make the migration north and cross the border




Get em Charlie.  Lol. They can't do it like us


----------



## fi8shmasty (Dec 21, 2020)

chase870 said:


> I just may be a bit more comfortable in South Ga than you think. That said if the birds are in a area you can kill them if you don't have birds you can't.


He gets them,.. a bunch. Trust me I know


----------



## hrstille (Dec 21, 2020)

Ain't nothing wrong with posting hunting spots. Just make sure you hang an aged sign so it looks natural.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2020)

hrstille said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with posting hunting spots. Just make sure you hang an aged sign so it looks natural.



Except that it is against the rules here.  We don't want to be the cause of a bunch of folks showing up to Disney World ponds ready to go hunting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2020)

Dang, when did Matt get banded ???


----------



## Para Bellum (Dec 22, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> The rules of the forum are that no specific places are to be revealed.  There is no rule about discussing what the results are if you do. The spot I referred to is public, not "my" spot and my comment was about pressure screwing up the ducks in a 30 mile stretch of water, which was not identified.  That is a problem all over the south.
> 
> BTW, I could care less what you post as long as it is within the rules.  If you dissolve into personal attacks, it will be dealt with.



It’s couldn’t. You couldn’t care less.


----------



## Para Bellum (Dec 22, 2020)

A lot of you folks should skip the rest of this season and take a grammar course. Please respect our English language.  Some of these posts are like trying to decipher Ebonics.


----------



## jdgator (Dec 23, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> A lot of you folks should skip the rest of this season and take a grammar course. Please respect our English language.  Some of these posts are like trying to decipher Ebonics.



Yea bro dats what I’m sayin. Da bad grammar gots to go


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> A lot of you folks should skip the rest of this season and take a grammar course. Please respect our English language.  Some of these posts are like trying to decipher Ebonics.



Grammar nazism is a sickness.  Please don't succumb.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 23, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Except that it is against the rules here.  We don't want to be the cause of a bunch of folks showing up to Disney World ponds ready to go hunting.





hrstille said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with posting hunting spots. Just make sure you hang an aged sign so it looks natural.



He’s talking about a posted sign that’s old so it looks like it’s been there a awhile. 

No duck hunting !
???


----------



## Para Bellum (Dec 23, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Grammar nazism is a sickness.  Please don't succumb.



You mean education is a sickness?


----------



## jdgator (Dec 23, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> You mean education is a sickness?



Nobody has a problem with you seeking clarification, sir. Just don't be snide about it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 23, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> You mean education is a sickness?


We are on a  informal forum that rated “G” and we are not in a English class. 

If our  casualness bothers you, well I guess that’s your  problem not ours. 

Merry Christmas ?? 

Kmac


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 23, 2020)

I got almost 18 years of attending classes. And that just high school. 

Now back to duck hunting 101.


----------



## Para Bellum (Dec 23, 2020)

jdgator said:


> Nobody has a problem with you seeking clarification, sir. Just don't be snide about it.



You’ve misinterpreted a jab. No biggie.


----------



## Para Bellum (Dec 23, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> We are on an informal forum that is rated “G.”  We are not in an English class.
> 
> If our casualness bothers you, well, I guess that’s your problem, not ours.
> 
> ...



FIFY.  Haha. And Merry Christmas to you and yours as well brother.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 24, 2020)

Metro Trout said:


> You mean education is a sickness?



You seem to be spoiling.  Go hunting.  Enjoy life.  Don't take yourself so seriously!


----------



## Bearit (Dec 24, 2020)

isn’t there a ban feature? Mine must be disabled.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 24, 2020)

Bearit said:


> isn’t there a ban feature? Mine must be disabled.


Nope yours is working fine.


----------

